# True Paphiopedilum rothschildianum - ebay seller



## Gregor (Nov 11, 2013)

Googling on eBay I have found this seller that bid a declared Paphiopedilum rothschildianum. Could you give me some opinion about that?
Many thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi. What do you mean a "declared" roth? You can copy and save the link in your post so we can see what you are talking about.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2013)

I got my roth as a first bloom seedling on eBay a few years back from a reputeable dealer. It is now a multi growth plant that has rebloomed. Just be conscious of the seller's reviews. And beware cold shipping conditions this late in the year


----------



## Gregor (Nov 11, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hi. What do you mean a "declared" roth? You can copy and save the link in your post so we can see what you are talking about.



Sorry I have forgotten to post the link
http://www.ebay.it/itm/161144376364?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 11, 2013)

that could be a roth..wont really know until it blooms


----------



## eds (Nov 11, 2013)

Never dealt with the seller but you might want to read some other people's opinions, http://www.ukorchidforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5822


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

The plant in the photo looks OK, but as Ed says, you wnt know until it blooms. The feedback level is pretty high so that accounts for something.


----------



## John M (Nov 11, 2013)

Do not deal with this seller! He's a rip off artist! He has stolen my photos and used them to sell his plants, lying to his customers as he represents my plants as the ones he's going to send to the auction winners. He totally ignored my e-mails and continued to use my photos. He also has ignored and not paid the invoice I sent to him. This guy is only out to make a buck and he does not care about honesty! If you send him money for a plant, God only knows what he'll send to you, if he sends anything!


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 11, 2013)

Those leaves look more like roth hybrid to me. Chiu Hua Dancer maybe? Roth's leaves are more narrow, erect and the tips are pointing up? What do you guys think?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'd listen to John.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 11, 2013)

If you have any doubt about what John says about the seller check out the picture on this link

https://www.orchidweb.com/products/paph-rothschildianum~3127.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

I wonder what Dr. Rob thinks of that photo...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 11, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I wonder what Dr. Rob thinks of that photo...



I think the other flower picture is his also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

Proves your point. And John's.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 11, 2013)

It's always possible that he has permission to use the pictures but based on John's comment it's doubtful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll point out the link to Rob.


----------



## annab (Nov 12, 2013)

Gregor stay away from this,him stolen photo ,also if this roth is no bad but all plant that him sell are in very bad condition,(stay alert ,it could be only an illusion)him change name sometime on ebay but the plant are the same,recognizably too. I bought from him,I don't remember exactly maybe a years ago a Delrosi ,I was impressed more from flower photo than plant itself,I have done the mistakes of beginner. 
and I remember that at the end of bid when the seller convert the price pound in euro I paid a lot more than I was thought before ,I find from the leave also trace of cochineal ,the plant was dehydrate too and only one growth is good enough, at the end of story I paid the plant 40euro and more,a very expensive price for a bad and tiny plant , now I put him on my blacklist . 
on ukorchidforum have spoken negatively about this person too but unfortunately I have arrived late
stai all'occhio ,ciao gregorio,anna


----------



## Dido (Nov 12, 2013)

he changes often names, he only sale what is rare and searched for. 
I think he often read this forum, then a while after a pic is published here, he starts to offer them. 

He sold 3 times, the same in bud plant, and the people bought it get one without bud. 
I think he buys plants which are cheap or in normal store and most turn out to be complex. 
He looks in which direction it can go and then he post it. 

I asked him a few times where he got his plants for, and how can he prove it. He always replyed thathe has the agreement of using this pics. 
Then I contacted a few of the members here and none of them have given him the agreement. But after to many negative feedback he starts with a new name. often the plant is cut in fresh pices and then has not many change to survive. the same for other kinds of orchids. 

I have 2 friends who was chased up, I was always scared to buy, as his offers was to good to be true. 
I think at least one member out here told me when we discussed this vendor beofre in a dfferent thread, that she think he is no what I think from this person, actual there is at least 3 names in eBay he sell. 

We have a similar person in germany. 

And another one who still is doing this he sell nearly all, even if the plant is not legal....


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 12, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> Those leaves look more like roth hybrid to me. Chiu Hua Dancer maybe? Roth's leaves are more narrow, erect and the tips are pointing up? What do you guys think?




looks exactly like a geen valley x dou fang i once bloomed..roths can vary in growth habits and i dont see any incentive in lying about it being a roth over a chia hua dancer as they are equally in demand


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 12, 2013)

so,how does one explain all the great reviews (hundreds) he has?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 12, 2013)

I have heard of new ebay sellers selling large quantities of low value products to boost their initial ratings. It seems like it would be easier to just do the right thing though.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who's given me precious advices : ) I've decided to stay away from this ebay seller.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 14, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> so,how does one explain all the great reviews (hundreds) he has?



Remember, feedback is usually left around the time when you receive the plants. As long as it's in good shape, looks like the plant in the picture, and was shipped promptly, we leave good feedback. Two years down the road when that plant blooms and it's not what it is supposed to be, well too late to change it. Also, if we have problems with something we order, most sellers will try to work it out to avoid the negative feedback. When too much negative feedback is left, then all they have to do is close the account and open another one in a new name and now have a perfect record again.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 15, 2013)

eaborne said:


> Remember, feedback is usually left around the time when you receive the plants. As long as it's in good shape, looks like the plant in the picture, and was shipped promptly, we leave good feedback. Two years down the road when that plant blooms and it's not what it is supposed to be, well too late to change it. Also, if we have problems with something we order, most sellers will try to work it out to avoid the negative feedback. When too much negative feedback is left, then all they have to do is close the account and open another one in a new name and now have a perfect record again.



well, duh ...still doesn't explain how he has over 600 great reviews


----------



## reivilos (Nov 15, 2013)

I've recovered a few good ones:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orchid-Pa...arden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2331e33b3f

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Complex-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slipper-O...19VWmwonEBb4cyS59yCuY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ALToronto (Nov 16, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> well, duh ...still doesn't explain how he has over 600 great reviews



You can buy good reviews, there are companies that specialize in review boosting. They generate hundreds of fake transactions so that they can leave reviews. Ebay is not as effective as Google in finding and eliminating the fakes.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, a lot of people are reluctant to post negative reviews on Ebay. For me, if I order something, the vendor sends me something, attempts to remedy bad situations, then I am willing to post something positive. If something takes forever to arrive, I won't complain if the seller acknowledges the delay. In all, I have had mostly good experiences on Ebay. Of the few bad experiences, most were resolved. I have never once posted a negative rating...once I simply didn't bother to post. My only bad deal was resolved by complaining to Ebay and Paypal...didn't have to post a rating, as the seller suddenly disappeared. No loss in the end, no complaints.


----------



## phraggy (Nov 17, 2013)

This seller is well known in the UK especially on the UK forum. Uses many different names and the plants are nearly always exceptional and very rare --
or so you are led to believe. When I first started using ebay I bought a plant from her former name of tangleloft meadows and complained --- I am now banned from all her sites. I don't know how it's done but the crap she sells go for very high prices -- that's if you can trust what's put on ebay????
By the way someone mentioned a german ebayer you can't trust --- would the name begin with a b------le???

Ed


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2013)

If anyone continually changes names, STAY AWAY!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 18, 2013)

John M said:


> Do not deal with this seller! He's a rip off artist! He has stolen my photos and used them to sell his plants, lying to his customers as he represents my plants as the ones he's going to send to the auction winners. He totally ignored my e-mails and continued to use my photos. He also has ignored and not paid the invoice I sent to him. This guy is only out to make a buck and he does not care about honesty! If you send him money for a plant, God only knows what he'll send to you, if he sends anything!



John you can report to ebay of unauthorised use of images etc. See here:

pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html#reporting

Click on the ''contact us to report it'' blue text.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2013)

Ryan Young said:


> John you can report to ebay of unauthorised use of images etc. See here:
> 
> pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html#reporting
> 
> Click on the ''contact us to report it'' blue text.


That's true, Ryan, but it's a big pain. By the time you go through their process, the auction is ended. Though I must say they (ebay) has taken down a couple of my photos that were stolen after I asked them to (through their process).


----------



## Dido (Nov 19, 2013)

phraggy said:


> This seller is well known in the UK especially on the UK forum. Uses many different names and the plants are nearly always exceptional and very rare --
> or so you are led to believe. When I first started using ebay I bought a plant from her former name of tangleloft meadows and complained --- I am now banned from all her sites. I don't know how it's done but the crap she sells go for very high prices -- that's if you can trust what's put on ebay????
> By the way someone mentioned a german ebayer you can't trust --- would the name begin with a b------le???
> 
> Ed



welcoem in the club of banned peopel :evil:


----------



## reivilos (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol I'm about to join the club!!!

Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

